# Mouseover und Mouseout!



## rony (24. Jun 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe auf einer Page eine Navigation bei dem ich jeweils pro Link 2 Bilder auswechsle bei Mouseover und Mouseout.

Wie aber macht man dass beim aktiviertem Link, also eine Grafik, zB. Grafik1 aktiviert bleibt bis ich einen anderen Link aktiviere?

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine.
Ich habe den ganzen Nachmittag danach gesucht und nichts gefunden.
Wäre sehr froh wenn mir eine/r weiter helfen könnte.

Viele Grüsse
Robert


----------



## akira (24. Jun 2004)

Hi,

da must Du noch noch ein bischen Javascript-Logik einbauen.
Merke Dir z.B. den aktivierten Menüpunkt in einer Variable und prüfe dann in den onMouse-Handlern,
ob es sich um den aktiven Menüpunkt handelt. Wenn ja, wird das Bild einfach nicht ausgetauscht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jun 2004)

Guck mal hier, da findest Du vielleicht ein Codebeispiel.
http://javascript.internet.com/


----------



## rony aka Robert (26. Jun 2004)

das habe ich gestern den ganzen Nachmittag lang, ohne fruchtbares Ergebnis.
Muss wohl ein selbstgemachtes Script her, andernfalls sehe ich keine Lösung hierfür.

Dnke Leute für Eure Unterstützung.

Gruss


----------

